# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Niedowaga skutki

## sylvi

Witam,

Mam 25 lat i waze tylko 42 kg przy wzroście 160 cm. Bardzo chcę przytyc, nawet byłam u dietetyka, ale nie stać mnie na suplementy ktore mi przepisał. Czy są jakies tanie suplementy albo inne leki?. Jakie mogą byc skutki niedowagi?Bardzo prosze o pomoc.

----------


## susu

Ważysz: 42 kg. Prawidłowa waga dla Ciebie: 47,4-63,7 kg (BMI: 18,5-24,9)
*Wartość BMI wynosi u Ciebie: 16,4*

Kalkulator BMI (Body Mass Index) - Sprawdź czy masz nadwagę • Swiat-Zdrowia.pl

Jest to b. niska waga. W tej granicy mieści się anoreksja...


Jeśli Ciebie nie stać to może zacznij jeść więcej.


Przyczyny niedożywienia 
Dziś dużą grupę niedożywionych stanowią osoby nierozsądnie odchudzające się, które razem z kilogramami tracą cenne dla zdrowia składniki. Może to prowadzić do poważnych zaburzeń odżywiania, z których najgroźniejsza jest anoreksja (jadłowstręt psychiczny). Do dużych niedoborów pokarmowych może dochodzić jednak przede wszystkim w związku z:
-pasożytami,
- kłopotami z trawieniem. Częste biegunki, nękające np. ludzi chorych na zapalenie jelit lub zespół jelita drażliwego, powodują, że z przewodu pokarmowego wchłania się zbyt mało cennych składników. Do podobnych skutków może dojść w wyniku długotrwałego stosowania ziół i tabletek przeczyszczających; 
- alergią. Wielu uczulonych na określone produkty żywnościowe stosuje ubogą dietę. Z obawy przed reakcją alergiczną unikają rozmaitości pokarmów, ograniczają jedzenie wartościowych produktów, np. owoców, które są bogatym źródłem witamin, lub jajek, będących jednym z najlepszych źródeł żelaza. Problem ten dotyczy coraz większej liczby dzieci z alergią. Ich rodzice, zamiast szukać alternatywnych produktów (np. bogate w wapń mleko zamieniać na mięso lub mleko sojowe), przesadnie ograniczają dietę, nieświadomie pozbawiając dzieci niezbędnych substancji odżywczych; 
- zaburzeniami hormonalnymi, np. nadczynność tarczycy (powoduje przyspieszenie przemiany materii);
- depresją lub innymi niż zaburzenia odżywiania chorobami psychicznymi, np. schizofrenią, demencją, chorobą Alzheimera;
- chorobami nowotworowymi. Często doprowadzają do dużej utraty wagi. Chudnięcie towarzyszy też zwykle terapii cytostatykami (chemioterapii);

Skutki:
- nieregularne miesiączki,
- osteoporoza,
- bezpłodność,
- zaburzenia przemiany materii,
- dolegliwości przewodu pokarmowego (zaparcia, biegunki, wrzody itp.),
- osłabienie, zmęczenie, 
- bezsenność,
- choroby krążenia,
- choroby serca,
- choroby innych narządów wewn.
- zmiany nowotworowe...
i inne...

Jak leczyć?

Ratunek, to przede wszystkim odpowiednia dieta:
- *zwiększ ilość posiłków w ciągu dnia*: należy jeść od 4. do 6. razy na dzień. Kobieta powinna zjadać ok. 2800 - 3000 kcal. Jeśli zaś chodzi o mężczyzn zapotrzebowanie kaloryczne wynosi ok. 3500 - 4000 kcal. 

- zachowaj* równowagę w spożyciu "dobrych" węglowodanów* (ryż, chleb graham, makaron, owoce, ziemniaki), białek (jaja, twaróg, mleko, kurczak, ryby, sery, pij mleko i kefiry), tłuszczy - zwłaszcza niezbędnych kwasów tłuszczowych jak omega 3 i omega 6 (oliwa z oliwek, nasiona, orzechy, ryby). Węglowodany regulują wyrzut insuliny - hormonu anabolicznego warunkującego przyrost masy mięśniowej, a białko buduje i wzmacnia mięśnie. Unikaj natomiast pustych kalorii (pączki, słodycze, ciasta). 

- jeśli nie jesteście w stanie przyjmować pożywienia częściej niż to miało miejsce w ostatnim czasie, powiniście skorzystać z *suplementacji* tj.: odżywek białkowo - węglowodanowych oraz witamin i minerałów. Taki system wzbogacania diety stosowany jest zarówno w szpitalach przy leczeniu niedożywiania, jak i przez sportowców, którzy muszą utrzymać odpowiednią masę ciała. Osoby, które mają problemy z nabraniem masy, mogą uzupełnić swoje menu w odżywki typu "gainer". Zawierają one w swoim składzie odpowiednio dobraną ilość węglowodanów, białek, witamin i minerałów. Występują one w postaci koktajli o różnych smakach. Można nimi wzbogacić posiłek dodając je do potraw lub zastąpić jeden lub dwa posiłki w ciągu dnia, jednak nie powinny one stanowić podstawy menu! W celu właściwego doboru takiego suplementu udaj się do osoby zajmującej się ich sprzedażą lub do dietetyka.

- pamiętaj o* płynach* - pij między posiłkami;

- *podjadaj zdrowo* - jako przegryzki stosuj suszone owoce, batoniki musli, wysokobiałkowe batony, jogurty, orzechy, koktajle. 

- *sen* - w procesie nabierania masy ciała niezwykle ważnym elementem jest odpowiednia ilość snu. A zatem pamiętaj śpij ok. 7 - 8 godzin na dobę. Dobrze jest także położyć się na 15 min. po posiłku.

powinno pomóc :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## SznuruweczKa

Witam.

Od ponad roku mam duża nie dowage. Przy wzroście 162 zaledwie 40 - 41 kg.
Nie jestem anorektyczką ani też bulimiczką i nigdy nie byłam. Dodam też że nigdy nie ważyłam też wiecej niz max.52 kg. Lubie jedzenie  :Smile:  . A zwłaszcza MIĘSO - drobiowe. Często jadam nabiał w różnej postaci , lubię kasze i ryż , ten 2 troche mniej gdyż szybko po nim jestem głodna a sama zjadam spokojnie cała torebkę jak i nie więcej. Czytam na różnych forach dla chudzielców diety i jadam wszystko co w nich jest wymienione , nie dlatego że jest tam tak napisane , tylko dlatego że po prostu je lubię! :-) . W zwiazku że pracuje od ok 2 miesiecy jadam regularnie o jednakowych porach. I to naprawde w normalnych a czasem nawet dużych porcjach. O czym świadczy pewien komentarz ktory ostatnio usłyszałam na swoj temat tj. "Kiedy Cie pierwszy raz zobaczyłam pomyślałam że jestes chora psychicznie że się doprowadziłaś do takiego stanu , ale kiedy zobaczyłam jak sobie podjadasz i ile jadasz na przerwach to zupełnie zmieniłam zdanie." Często też słysze ;czemu marudzisz kazdy by tak chciał jeść i nie tyć" A każdy chudzielec na odmienne zdanie na ten temat. JAk juz pisałam całe życię mam te niedowage ale teraz mnie juz przerasta. Nie choruje i nigdy nie chorowałam nigdy tez nie miałam złych wynikow u lekarzy dlatego nigdy żaden mi nic nie mowił o tym że miałam 160 cm i tylko 50 kg. Mam 24 lata. Liczyłam sobie kalorie żeby było ich wiecej i nic ... nie mam juz pomysłu! NAwet pomyślałam o odżywkach dla kulturystów! Chciała bym wrócić jedynie do poprzedniej wagi. Jedyne co mi przychodzi na myśl to że kiedy 2 lata temu zaczełam stosowac antykokcepcje pochamowało mi to apetyt i wręcz sprawiło to ze miałam odruchy wymiotne, ale juz ponad rok temu tabletki odstawiłam apetyt sie unormował odruchy wymiotne znikły. Tylko waga nie chce wrocić do normy. A i najwazniejsze cała moja rodzina to szczypioreczki dopiero w okolicach 50tki wszyscy w rodzinie podostawali krągłości. I wszyscy tez mamy dość szybki metabolizm co skutkuje tym że po obiedzie czasem po ok 15 min idziemy juz do łazienki  :Smile:  w wiadomym celu. Może zupełnie przypadkiem przeczyta to jakiś lekarz i nie kopiując odpowiedzi z innego forum , ani tez nie używając żadnej medycznej regułki podpowie mi co mam zrobić? Albo czym się wspomóc dzis wyczytałam że jest preparat o nazwie nutridrink ktory moze byc dodatkiem do diety albo zupełnym  posiłkiem i zastanawiam się nad zapukem kilku buteleczek jako dodatku miedzy posiłkami. 
Pozdrawiam i nie ukrywam że czekam na szybką odp gdyż nadchodzi lato i chciała bym bez kompleksów pójść np na basen.

SznuruweczKa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam ten sam problem, niedowaga, mam 30 lat 164 cm wzrostu i ważę 48 kg :Frown:  waga ta utrzymuje się od 18 roku życia ani kg więcej, czy jem dużo czy mało wyglądam tak samo i ważę tyle samo, mam straszne kompleksy na punkcie swojego wyglądu, nie wiem co robić, jakiś czas temu zażywałam tabletki antykoncepcyjne-ludzie po nich tyją ja ani kg, leczyłam się też na depresje - inni tyją po antydepresantach ja ani kg :Frown:  miałam tez robioną serie badań typu tarczyca, itp. i wszystko jest podobno ok... nie wiem jak walczyć z tą niedowagą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to może być problem wchłanialności i przyswajalności w jelitach , a co z tym się wiąże ich stan zapalny.Czy nie masz problemów z przrewodem pokarmowym- spróbuj stosować przez ok 3 miesiące lactoral IBD- specjalny preparat z wyselekcjonowanymi bakteriami łagodzącymi stan zapalny jelit . Jak uszczelnisz jelita jest szansa że organizm zacznie lepiej przyswajać to co jesz.

----------


## Tonaxinum Melatonina S

Niestety jednym ze skutków niedowagi jest właśnie bezsenność, która na:
- samopoczucie i nastrój
- energię do działania
- zapamiętywanie, kojarzenie czy koncentrację
- gospodarkę hormonalną.

----------

